# ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung



## Emerald Flint (18. Juni 2012)

*ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

  Bisher habe ich schon viel Nützliches bei euch als auch in anderen Foren im stillen mitlesen können und dürfen, wofür ich mich hier mal bedanke.

  Mittlerweile bin ich allerdings mit meinem Halbwissen und Googlekünsten an meine Grenzen gestoßen.

  ----------

  Mein momentanes Problem ist das sich die FB 3170 sich gerne mal mindestens einmal pro Stunde resynct. Das ich da kein gutes Modem verbaut habe weiß ich dank der letzten Tage Googeln^^. Somit bin ich mir da im klaren das das getauscht werden muss um eine Änderung zu erzielen.

  Zu meiner Leitung:
  Vodafone 16.000er
  Signal/Rauschabstand        dB           7             6 
  Leitungsdämpfung              dB           29           32


  Klar ist der Signal/Rauschabstand unterirdisch / grenzwertig ich weiß aber nicht wie ich an diese Werte komme. 
  Ich kann die 7 dB immo nur in Empfangsrichtung auf 11 dB bringen indem ich die sichere Verbindung in der FB einstelle was den Downstream auf 5,5 - 7 k begrenzt allerdings nicht dafür sorgt das das resyncen des Routers aufhört. (Und ich gerne mehr Leistung hätte.)

  ----------

  Nun habe ich häufig gelesen das es Router / Modems gibt die mit den 6 dB kaum Probleme haben und stabile Verbindungen schaffen sollen. (z.B. FB 3270 oder Thomson Speedtouch)

  ----------

  Meine Fragen an euch sind nun *was würdet ihr mir empfehlen und warum? *
  Das Kapital ist immo eher 2trangig sollte aber die 250€ nicht sprengen^^.

  Weiß vielleicht wer wie ich den Signal / Rauschabstand erhöhen kann?

  Gibt es *hilfreiche Tricks* um die Leitung nach der TAE Dose zu verbessern.

  Auch über *konstruktive Kritik* freue ich mich )
  ----

  Als kleine Zusatzinformation. Wir haben auch ISDN kommen somit um den Splitter der direkt nach der TAE Dose hängt nicht drumherum.
  Am Splitter sind direkt 2 Abgeschirmte Adern eines CAT 7 Kabels an geklemmt, ca. 15 Meter bis zur CAT 6 Dose. (+ISDN 2 Kabel aber unwichtig für dieses Problem denn das funzt weiter.)

  FB Kabel (2 Aderig) der Router und anschließend der Rechner auch per Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen.

  Am Router selber hängen 2 Rechner per Kabel, die Wii, ein Xtreamer. 3 Laptops per W-Lan. 
  Unterm Strich reichen die 2 Rechner und die Laptops klar aus.


[Mittlerweile scheint der Anschluss nach oben abgeriegelt zu sein. Die Tage war noch 11k drin immo macht er nichtmehr mehr wie 7,6 k]


  ADSL2+ AnnexB an Infineon 113.118 - H0
Max. DSLAM-Datenrate 
  Empfangsrichtung 18144 kBit/s
  Senderichtung 928 kBit/s


Emerald Flint


----------



## K3n$! (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Les dir mal diesen Test von TurricanVeteran durch und bei Fragen wende dich mal an ihn. 
Ich denke, das ist hier derjenige, der am meisten Ahnung mit instabilen/problematischen Leitungen und Modemchipsätzen hat.

--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...test-kleiner-modemtest-am-centilium-port.html



Edit: Willkommen im PCGH Forum


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Klar den hatte ich schon gelesen, danke aber trotzdem für den Hinweis.

Als kleine Anmerkung vielleicht^^ ich mag die Bucht nicht sonderlich.

Bin auch zum Glück an einem Infineon angebunden und nicht an dem Huawei Centrillion.

Turrican Veteran ist auch der Grund warum ich hier meinen Post erstellt habe

by the way hat der Name vielleicht was mit ME zutun? (a la Garrus Vakarian)

Edit: Danke fühlte mich beim Lesen hier schon sehr wohl und gut aufgehoben )


----------



## K3n$! (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Also wenn du dir zum Beispiel einen AR860 mal ansehen willst, 
ich hätte einen hier (vom Bekannten, nie getestet, leider kein Kabel vorhanden). 
Den könnte ich dir sicherlich kostengünstig überlassen. 
Aber das sollten wir bei Bedarf dann in einem anderen Thread besprechen (siehe Sig).
Das wären dann aber eben keine 250€ sondern vielleicht 5-6€.

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Provider aus ?
Kann sein, dass ich das überlesen habe, aber hast du dich da schonmal an Vodafone gewendet ?
Haben die schonmal die Leitung gecheckt ?
Außerdem könntest du mal ein Screenshot von den DSL Details der Fritzbox machen. 
(Die Übersicht, bei der man das Spektrum sehen kann)
Ich selbst kann da eher wenig draus lesen, aber die anderen hier interpretieren da immer etwas Interessantes heraus 

Zuletzt könntest du dir auch mal eine FB 3370 bestellen und mit der Testen. 
Die schickst du dann einfach wieder zurück. 
Die soll ein ganz gutes Modem verbaut haben.


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Danke schonmal für dein Angebot werde es in Erinnerung behalten allerdings bin ich noch guter Hoffnung das ich ein paar weitere Antworten erhalte. Werde mich sonst über deine Sig. bei dir melden. Müsste dann allerdings z.B. Asus RT-N56U N600 dranhängen. (Die FB kommt definitiv weg^^)

Beim Provider habe ich mcih noch nciht gemeldet, da wir erst am WE das CAT 7 Kabel verlegt haben und das alte das locker 10-15 Meter länger war (ISDN Kabel) oder die Dose für den Grund hielten das der Router ständig resynct. Ich will im Vorfeld so viel wie möglich ausschließen können und mich dann an Vodafone wenden. (Nen bissel in die Materie einzutauchen ist bestimmt nie verkehrt.)

Da ich den VoiP kram wegen ISDN nicht brauche vermute ich das die FB 3270 eher meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht. Oder ist das Modem bei der 3370 besser und es könnte sich deshalb eher für mich lohnen. 

achja der Screen. Router hat natürlich nciht lange durchgehalten
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch diese ReSync Probleme.
Du solltest dich auf jedenfall mit Vodafon in Verbindung setzten. Vielleicht hast du so´n Glück wie ich, und der is ziemlich Fit.

Normalerweise können die sich auf die Modems/Router aufschalten (jedenfalls auf die die Vodafon auch anbietet) und schauen, ob da was nich passt. Als Minimum können sie aber auf jedenfall schauen ob mit der Leitung was nich stimmt.

Bei mir hatte das integrierte Modem im Router einen Weg, und da wir VoIP haben gabs´s dann den neusten W-Lan Router im Austausch neu. War zu der Zeit die DSL-EasyBox 803A.


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

@ Joungmerlin

Weißt zufällig noch wie deine Signal / Rauschabstandswerte waren als du ähnliche Probs hattest?

Weißt auch ob sich diese Werte nachdem dein Provider die Leitung überprüft hat verbesserten?

Da meine FB damals neu war als wir von Arcor nach Vodafone sind haben wir den Router von denen nicht angenommen und ich werde mir vorher wohl auf jedenfall einen neuen hohlen. Nur bin ich mir natürlich unschlüssig was ich da immo am bessten nehmen könnte. Bin früher einfach davon ausgegangen das ich bei der FB nix verkehrt mache und nachträglich durfte ich dann lesen das die gerne mal ein schlechtes Modem verbauen und die CPUs in den Routern kaum in der Lage sind alle Funktionen gut zu bedienen sondern eher dazu neigen schnell ausgelastet zu sein.

Nicht falsch verstehen^^ mir reicht im Prinzio weiter eine Komplettlösung ich hätte aber auch nix dagegen gutes Modem und z.B. ein Asus RT-N56U N600 dranzuhängen oder etwas was ihr mir vorschlagt. Wichtig ist mir das ich auch wenn die Leitung nach dem Kontakt zum Provider so bleibt sie trotzdem stabil mit max Up / Downstrem bekomme.

Da Joungmerlin auch diese Resync Probs hatte weiß er sicherlich wie frustrierend das sein kann als auch wie glücklich man sich nach der Behebung des Problems fühlt. Das ich damit nciht allein bin war mir zwar bewusst aber so ein Post macht mir wieder mehr Mut. Danke dir dafür.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Ich finde, du solltest Vodafone anrufen. 
Die sollen deine Leitung checken und dann wirst du ja sehen, was dabei herauskommt. 
Das ist kostenlos und bringt dir schonmal mehr Informationen.


----------



## Joungmerlin (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Also die Werte aus der Zeit hab ich jetzt leider nich mehr im Kopf.
Immo hab ich diese Werte: 

Noise Margin: Upload: 7,4dB; Downstream: 7,0dB
Attenuation: Upload: 12,4dB; Downstream: 25,7dB

Hatten aber wie der Zufall so will auch wieder Resyncs ohne Ende. Allerdings bastelt hier auch die T-Com wieder an den Verteilerkästen rum, da sie hier deren eigenes Netz mit den 25 und 50MBit Leitungen ausbauen. Möglicherweise wurd auch wieder iwas an den Backbones gemacht. Wie die Werte da waren hab ich nich nachgeschaut. Zum Fernsehen brauch ich kein I-net 

Ich schau mir das jetzt erstmal wieder zwei bis drei Tage an, und wenn´s dann nich besser wird geh ich VF wieder auf´n Sack, weil wir ja Telefon VoIP haben und ohne I-Net kein FestnetzTele.


----------



## Dexter74 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Normalerweise können die sich auf die Modems/Router aufschalten (jedenfalls auf die die Vodafon auch anbietet) und schauen, ob da was nich passt. Als Minimum können sie aber auf jedenfall schauen ob mit der Leitung was nich stimmt.


 
bis zum Modem/Router wird die Leitung gemessen und Anhand er Werte sieht man wo (ungefähr) das Problem liegt, 2007 war aber Schaltung nicht gleich Support (was die Dämpfung angeht) weiß nicht wie und ob sich das in den letzten Jahren geändert hat


----------



## taks (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Das Spektrum deiner FritzBox sieht nicht gerade ideal aus. (Im Anhang siehst du wie es idealerweise aussieht, also ohne diese ganzen Einbrüche)
Jedoch ist bei einer Leitungsdämpfung von 30dB, was ungefähr 3km Leitungslänge entspricht, auch keine sehr gute Bandbreite/Stabilität zu erwarten.
Was du mal versuchen könntest ist, den AVM direkt hinter den Spliter zu klemmen und die Anschlusskabel zum Splitter zu ersetzen. Vllt. ist ja da noch der Hunde begraben.
Auch der AVM könnte je evtl. einen Ecken ab haben. 
Hier wäre vllt. der AVM 3370 ein Nachfolger für dich. Mit dem neusten Update haben sie auch die ADSL-Treiber verbessert. Ich bin das Ding gerade bei uns in der Firma am testen, und es sieht soweit ganz gut aus.

Jedoch würde ich parallel auch beim Provider anrufen um die Leitung kontrollieren zu lassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danger23 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Hast du schon mal den Splitter überprüft? Splitter sind sehr oft für Internetstörungen und Probleme bekannt. Wende dich an Vodafone damit die das mal überprüfen.

Ansonsten kannst du gegen den Rauschabstand und Leitungsdämpfung nichts machen. Da kann nur der Netzbetreiber was machen. Ich vermute wenn es nicht der Splitter ist, liegt eine Fremdbeeinflussung deiner Leitung vor. Dies würde auch für den schlechten Rauschabstand sprechen.


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

also dämpfung 29 zu 32 ist eher unüblich das beide dämpfungswerte so nah beieinander liegen! normalerweise liegt die dämpfung des upstreams weitaus weiter unter dem des downstreams !
wenn die 32 db dämpfung im down sind liegen wir nicht bei 3km leitungslänge, da liegst du irgendwo zwischen 1,5- 2,2 km die ecke ! 3 km hat eine höhere dämpfung es sei denn er hat auf die kompletten 3km einen querschnitt von 0,6 !
vorschlag 1. wurde ja schon gegeben, mit original kabel DIREKT am splitter testen
vorschlag 2. schauen wie die innenhausleitung aussieht, geht die ungeschnitten vom apl zur genutzten tae dose oder gibt es klemmstellen oder parallele tae dosen dazwischen??? wenn klemmstellen dann vernünftig und sauber neu durchklemmen, gibt es parallele tae dosen alle rausklemmen und die leitung direkt sauber auf die eine genutzte tae dose klemmen !
vorschlag 3. tae dose selber auch prüfen, kontakte noch sauber oder oxidiert, innenhausleitung evtl nichtmehr sauber auf der tae dose aufgeklemmt
vroschlag 4. schau mal nach was du für eine anschluß schnur an deiner FB angeschlossen hast, viele machen den fehler und nehmen die alte schnur vom alten modem mit nem rj11 stecker, fb hat aber rj45 buchse

sollte das alles nichts bringen dann wirklich bei vodafone anrufen, die sollen dir eine aussage geben wie lang die leitung ist ob das überhaupt möglich ist mit deiner 16k leitung ! es wird zwar oft gesagt , das ging ja sonst immer mit der BB, aber das ist blödsinn! nur weil ein anschluß am anfang mit 16K lief wo evtl aufgrund der leitungslänge nur 11k ankamen, heißt das nicht das die IMMER laufen werden vorallem stabil !


----------



## Dexter74 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

habe zwar nur 2k, aber bei mir sind die Werte die der Router anzeigt auch nicht soweit auseinander


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

naja aus der erfahrung raus sag ich mal so, bei recht kurzen leitungen kommt das mal vor das die recht nahe aneinanderliegen, mit zunehmender leitungslänge gehen die aber eigentlich immerweiter auseinander die dämpfungswerte ! in der regel ist der upstream in der dämpfung niedriger ! daher kann man auch oft sehen ob ein anschluss auch nur auf einer ader läuft oder nicht, sind die dämpfungswerte identisch hoch oder der upstream sogar höher als der im down kann man bei 90% der anschlüsse davon ausgehen das der anschluß nurnoch auf einer ader läuft !


----------



## Dexter74 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

ich weiß waren z.T. 20db Unterschied, wir haben aber damals (2007) den Wert beim upstream völlig ignoriert


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Danke schon mal für die zahlreichen Rückmeldungen. Das ist echt super )!

  Klar werde ich bei meinem Provider anrufen allein schon da mit den Signal Rauschabstandswerten eine stabile Leitung kaum gegeben ist.

  @Joungmerlin
  Danke für deine Werte auch wenn sie aktuell sind, so zeigt es doch immo das man auch mit niedrigen Werten eine stabile Verbindung schaffen kann. 
  Wobei ich dir Recht geben muss je mehr die an deinen HVT schalten desto eher wirst wieder Probleme kriegen da sich dein Signal nicht mehr deutlich genug abheben kann (. Da drücke ich dir dann mal die Daumen.
  Das zeigt allerdings das die Provider wohl nix an den Signal Rauschabstandswerten wirklich ändern. Eine minimale Anhebung auf 10 wäre ja wünschenswert gewesen um nach den nächsten größen Schaltungen da etwas Ruhe zu bekommen.

  @ Taks
  Jo das Spektrum bei mir sieht aus wie Schweizer Käse da muss man kein Fachmann sein um zu sehen das dort was nicht mehr stimmt. Deins gefällt mir da um Welten besser^^.

  Da wir das ISDN Kabel (2Aderig) das vom Splitter durchs Haus hoch zum Router ging schon gegen ein CAT 7 Kabel + CAT 6 Dose getauscht haben vermute ich den Fehler eher beim davor sprich TAE Dose, Verbindung oder Splitter.
  Der Wechsel des Kabels hat die Dämpfungswerte schon deutlich runter getrieben. Waren glaube ich 55 dB und 45 dB außerdem habe ich mir so schon 10- 15 Meter Kabel gespart.

  Wie ich die FB 3170 ersetze bin ich mir noch unschlüssig. Sowohl die 3270 als auch die 3370 sollen laut einigen Kundenbewertungen ähnliche Syncprobleme erzeugen können bei niedrigen Signal Rauschabstandswerten.
  Zur Not teste ich es mal und schicke die Box ansonsten innerhalb der 2 Wochen zurück. Schlimmer kann es ja nicht werden.

  @ Danger 23
  Naja wie man einen Splitter überprüft weiß ich nicht wirklich. Kann nur sagen das er das ISDN Signal schon trennt da das ja weiter anstandslos funzt. Das Ding ist uralt scheint aber seinen Dienst zu verrichten.
http://www.arcor.de/hilfe/files/pdf/ntsplit_kurz.pdf
  Zum Profi Bereich scrollen. Dort sind die Kabel für AMT und DSL geschaltet also direkt in den Splitter geklemmt. Es sind eh jeweils nur 2 Adern pro.
  Um mich nicht missverständlich auszudrücken.
  2 Adern für DSL vom CAT 7 Kabel bis zur CAT 6Dose. Das FB Kabel ist eh auch nur 2 Aderig und ich werde da schon die richtigen angeschlossen haben da der Router ja prinzipiell es schafft eine Verbindung aufzubauen nur nicht aufrecht zu erhalten.
  2 Adern vom ISDN Kabel fürs AMT. Die restlichen Adern des ISDN Kabels verschwinden in der Telefonanlage. Allerdings scheint das ja nicht viel mit der jetzigen Problematik zu tun zu haben.

  Da wir ja ISDN mit im Paket haben müsste der Splitter ja noch zu den vom Provider zu liefernden Geräten zählen oder begehe ich da einen logischen Fehler und bin selbst für verantwortlich? Hatte nur gelesen das die Splitter wohl alle eher identisch aufgebaut sind und es dort kaum bautechnische Unterschiede geben soll.

  Vielleicht jemand einen Tipp wie ich den überprüfen könnte?

  @mrFloppy
  Endlich geht es mal mehr ins Detail^^.
  Wie ich das falls Einfluss auf die Dämpfungswerte bestand geschafft habe weiß ich selbst nicht warum die eher nahe zusammenliegen, das wundert dich nun aber bestimmt nicht 
  Sie waren mit dem ISDN Kabel weitaus höher. Sowas um die 55 45 wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Das CAT 7 Kabel hat diese dann nochmal verbessert oder auf das Niveau gebracht das sie eigentlich haben wenn sie aus der TAE Dose kommen vermute ich hier an dieser Stelle mal.

  zu1.) Da ich das Kabel vom Splitter zur Netzwerkdose ja schon getauscht habe würde das nur die Länge des Kabels und die CAT 6 Dose umgehen. Da ich die Kabel direkt im Splitter habe (außer die vom -Kabel, die sind am Stecker eingeklinkt) glaube ich nicht wirklich das es was zur Lösung des Problems beitragen kann werde es allerdings mal in Augenschein nehmen.

  zu2.) Innenhausleitung:
  TAE Dose (Keller) => Y-Kabel => Splitter 
  =1> DSL zum CAT 7 zur CAT 6 Dose übers FB Kabel (2Aderig) zum Router.
  =2> ISDN zur Telefonanlage zu weiteren TAE Dosen 2 oder 3 im Haus und ISDN Dosen. (Bei 10 möglichen Rufnummern kommt schon was zusammen 3 werden aber immo nur genutzt. 2 ISDN Telefone und TAE mit Basisstation und Mobilteilen. ISDN und Telefonanlage würde ich hier erst mal ausschließen da es weiter funzt und das DSL ja am Splitter abgegriffen wird und jeweils einzeln weitergeleitet wird.
  Werde ich mir gleich allerdings nochmal genauer ansehen.

  zu3.) TAE Dose schaue ich mir jetzt dann mal an und melde mich zurück falls das die Wurzel allen Übels gewesen sein sollte.

  zu4.) Ja ist das Original FB Kabel das alte hatte damals vor ca. 2 Jahren nicht funktioniert. Bei näherer Betrachtung fiel mir auf das das FP Kabel nur 2 Aderig ist das dafür mit der Box funktioniert. Aufgrund dessen habe ich die CAT 7 Kabel auch nur 2 Aderig in den Splitter geklemmt, dort dann aber die genommen dessen Kontakte das FB Kabel in der CAT 6 Dose erreicht (die mittleren)

  Jo Anrufen werde ich tun nur ob die eine Aussage zur Leitungslänge treffen werden da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Erst einmal werde ich die Störung melden und die bitten die Drossel zu entfernen als auch den Zustand der Leitung der zum Wechsel bestand wiederherzustellen. der lief ja stabil bei 11k das mir reicht.

  ----------

  Danke weiterhin für das rege Interesse meines Problems ich werde euch auf jeden Fall weiter auf dem laufenden halten.
  Außer das die FB weg muss^^ weiß ich ja nun was ich selbst noch prüfen kann und werde das dann mal in Angriff nehmen.

  Emerald Flint


  PS: Vielleicht kann ja wer noch Rückschlüsse auf das vorhandene Problem durch die Screens ziehen.
  mit sichere Leitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  ohne sichere Leitung nach Resync



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

So gerade wen bei Vodafone erreicht.

Resultat Fehler liegt immo auf deren Seite und es wird zuwenig gesendet tatsächlich was zwischen 5 und 7,5k. 

Immo bin ich bei 9k und die Leitung steht unter beobachtung und wird somit durchgemessen. Resyncen tut der Router noch und an den Signal Rauschabstandswerten aht sich nixhts geändert allerdings wollen die Bescheid geben wenn sie was geändert haben.
Das Messen und ändern wird so vermute ich mal mindestens 24 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen.

Wenn sich hier was ändert melde ich mcih auch wieder zurück.

Ich weiß nun leider weiter nciht welches modem + router ich zum Ersetzen der FB anschaffen könnte da ich immo noch davon ausgehe das an den 6 dB Signal Rauschabstand nichts zu ändern ist.


----------



## Danger23 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Splitter liegt im Verantwortungsbereich des Providers. Die werden eine langzeitmessung machen. Da sieht man dann schön die ganzen einwählen. An der dämpfend und am rauschabstand wird sich nichts ändern da dazu die Leitung anders gelegt werden muss. Ich Tipp auch mal drauf das deine Leitung auch nicht länger als 2 km ist da es ansonsten nicht leicht möglich ist 16 mbit zu fahren (mit Kupfer). Aber was du auch noch machen kannst. Frag ob sie einen freien VDSL Schwerpunkt haben. Das kann zum Teil zu besseren Werten führen bzw ansonsten den Schwerpunkt tauschen lassen auf einen anderen adsl2+.


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Danke dir das sind wichtige Infos für mich.

Mit VDSL Schwerpunkt meinst den HVT oder den HVT tauschen?

Müsste ich für VDSL nciht wieder den Vertrag ändern oder wäre ich dann einfach nur an einem anderen Verteiler mit meiner jetzigen Leitung?

Bisher noch keine Rückmeldung da die Messungen wohl noch laufen. insofern bin ich zwar immo bei 8 - 9,5k Bandbreite doch das resyncen hält weiter an aber das dürften die ja nun auf der anderen Seite mitbekommen^^.

Wenn sich daran nichts ändert wird wohl ein echniker von denen rauskommen müssen aber Hoffnung habe ich mittlerweile schonwieder dank euch


----------



## mrfloppy (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

wenn man die dämpfung sieht sollte der schon mehr haben als diese lächerlichen 9M, da der up auch so hoch ist evtl doch nicht ganz saubere klemmstelle oder schaltstelle irgendwo ! vllt solltest du dir wirklich mal die arbeit machen AUCH wenn du kabel neu gelegt hast die FB direkt am splitter anzuklemmen und dann nochmal auslesen ! würde aus den dämpfungswerten erstmal einbeinig oder schlechte schaltpunkte rausinterpretieren ! oder du hängst mal ein stinknormales modem dran was adsl2+ fähig ist und die sollen mal dsl abfrage machen um zu schauen wie das sich synct! klar können die die eine aussage treffen, müssen doch nur eine leitungsmessung durchführen, also wiederstandsmessung, anhand der kapazität lässt sich ungefähr ableiten wie lang die strippe ist ! sofern die keine angaben seitens der telekom haben !


----------



## Emerald Flint (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Gut wird Morgen direkt erledigt.

Wie genau habe ich das mit dem"Einbeinig" zu verstehen? So das ich statt beiden Adern nur eine richtig angeschlossen habe?

Da ich kein anderes Modem / Router zum testen habe fragte ich hier ja auch nach adequaten Ersatz. Mich beschleicht natürlich auch irgendwo sie Vermutung das die FB 3170 einen Teildefekt aufweist oder zumindest das das dort verbaute Modem einen Tick weg hat.

Das Ergebnis der ersten Leitungsmessung ist ja das die zuwenig einspeisen und es an die Technik weitergeleitet wurde. Dort soll nun eine Langzeitmessung durchgeführt werden. Imo sagt die FB das die Leitung bei 7,2k liegt der Vodafone speedcheck allerdings 6,2k. Da ich außerdem weiterhin die resyncs habe und noch keine Rückmeldung vom Provider kam muss ich davon ausgehen das sich nichts geändert hat.

Also kann mir jemand eine Lösung zum austausch der FB empehlen? Wert lege ich immer noch auf ein gutes Modem das mit der grenzwertigen Leitung zurechtkommt. Ich könnte ja immer noch dieses Asus Teil dranhängen um wieder alles anschließen zu können.

Ich habe leider auch keine Ahnung wie lang die Leitung zum HVT ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

einbeinig heißt das nur eine ader durchkommt und die zweite brach liegt oder eine ganz bescheidene klemmstelle irgendwo ist oder anschlußstelle! naja sagen wir mal so, erstmal ist es wichtig das du weißt was überhaupt geht mit der leitung! deswegen irgendwas adsl2+ fähiges anschließen vodafone fragt den sync ab und dann weißt du es , stabilität ist da erstmal zweitrangig, interessant ist ja erstmal was du überhaupt mit der leitung fahren kannst an maximalen bitraten! wie lang die tal ist, kann dir vodafone sagen, anhand der angegebenen leitungslänge con tcom oder anhand einer durchgeführten wiederstandsmessung der leitung !

schau dir mal die tae an, ob das eine normale ist! evtl hast ja ne awado drin, die kloppen dsl extremst runter teilweise wenn die die flügel hängen lassen


----------



## Per4mance (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

hab auch ne grenzwertige leitung und schon immer nen billiges Spahiron modem von meinem provider wo ohne probleme durchläuft. dazu nen cisco wlan router und alles is super 

hatte davor mal diverse router mit modem oder nur andere modem und alle sind abgekackt...

muss mal morgen nachschauen welches modem das ist.

hab auch mal gehört dreytek soll ganz gute modems für schlechte leitungen haben. habs aber nie ausprobiert.



btw: telekom konnte mir damals kein dsl bereitstellen aber m-net konnte das. weiss zwar nicht wieso weil das ja die gleiche leitung is. zwar nur knapp 2k aber besser wie nix


----------



## Danger23 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Mit Schwerpunkt hab ich eigentlich Schaltpunkt im Hauptverteiler gemeint. Hab vom Handy getippt und den Fehler nicht gesehen. Wie es in Deutschland mit dem Wechsel auf Vdsl aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich komm aus Österreich und arbeite da bei einem Telekomunikationsunternehmen. Leitungslänge kann dir dein Provider sehr genau sagen (bis zur Telefondose). 

Ich weiß nicht ob das Modem vom Netzbetreiber ist, aber in Österreich ist es so das wenn das Modem vom Netzbetreiber ist und es einen Fehler hat das es kostenlos getauscht wird. 
Aber bei deinem Problem Tipp ich aber eher drauf das die Leitung oder eben der Schaltpunkt was hat. Der Problem des resynchen scheint am Rauschabstand zu liegen. Ich vermute mal das in dieser Zeit der Rauschabstand ganz kurz fast gegen 0 geht. Daher verliert es die Verbindung. 

Mir ist nur bekannt das Thomson Modems ganz gut mit schlechten Leitungen funktionieren. Mit den Teilen bekommen wir noch ne Verbindung bei 10km Leitungen hin. Ok, die Bandbreite ist da nur mehr bei 1Mbit aber immerhin.


----------



## mrfloppy (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

das ist nicht ganz richtig das der provider sehr wohl weiß wie lang die leitung ist ! tcom ist hier netzbetreiber und der TE ist bei vodafone! d.h. er hat eine angemietete leitung von der tcom wo auch tcom schaltet und waltet ! ist selten das eigene netze vorhanden sind ! wenn tcom keine angaben zur leitungslänge gemacht hat, hat der provider nichts , das einzige was die dann machen können über die leitung zu messen womit sich halt ungefähr die länge bestimmen lässt! ausserdem sind die angaben bezüglich der leitungslänge von tcom sehr oft für den popo !


----------



## Danger23 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Ich kann nur von Österreich ausgehen aber hier ist es so das der leitungsinhaber bekannt geben muss wie lange die Leitung ist. Oft ist es auch so das mietleitungen besser sind als die eigenen. Das heißt Kunde bekommt von einem fremdanbieter so wie hier in einem Post geschrieben eine bessere Bandbreite.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Oh...bin etwas spät dran, aber war die woche auf montage. 
OK, ich habe mir den thread mal grob durch gelesen. Könnte also sein, ds ich hiermt nnicht alle fragen beanworte...
@Emerald Flint
Dein specktrm schaut grausig aus.Das es so nicht will,ist verständlich. Da das verbaute modem deiner 3170 nicht das beste ist, würdeich dir zur 3270 oder besser einer 7270 raten. (bei letzterer hat man weniger umstände, wenn man mit diversen leitungswerten wie snr oder impulsstörschutz experimentieren will)
Bevor du das aber machst,nimmst du bitte mal deinen router und packst ihn direkt neben die 1. tae (wird bestimmt in der nähe des hausanschlusses sein) und schließt ihn dort einmal mit und ohne splitter dazwischen an.(für anschluß ohne splitter ein normales telefonkabel verwenden,muß belegt sein wie hier in post 63) Dein verbindungskabel, wohl in form eines cat.7-kabels, ist zwar gut gemeint, kann aber auch kontraprodutiv sein. (die "enge" verdrillung kann schon ein störfaktor sein) Zudem ist es immer besser das modem/router direkt neben de 1. tae zu haben um die verbindungskabel so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Das lan-signal könntest du ja ggf. per power-lan an die gewünschte stelle befördern.
@mrfloppy
Ja...die 9mbit sind für die dämpfung der leitung des te wirklch etwas mikrig. Zwischen 13 und 16 mbit sollten mit ordentlicher technik und intakter leitung schon machbar sein.


----------



## Emerald Flint (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

So, der Techniker war heute im HVT und hat mich dort auf eine andere Stelle angeschlossen, da Vodafone die Stelle an der ich hing mit zu vielen DSLern überbucht hat. Fazit bei meinen Leitungswerten war klar das wir uns oder die mich (gegenseitig) stören.

  Hänge jetzt dank dem Techniker nur mit 2 Analog- Telefonleitungen zusammen und Störungen sollten dadurch eher ausgeschlossen sein. Sehr nett das er mich umgelegt hat danke dafür.

  Bin nach seinen Angaben ca., 1,6 km Kabellänge vom HVT entfernt was bei einer 16k Leitung wohl schon das Maximum ist. Die T-Com hätte hier wohl wahrscheinlich kein 16k Anschluss gelegt.

  Das Spektrum hat sich auch von vorher
http://i46.tinypic.com/1052vef.jpg
  auf
http://i45.tinypic.com/19w2g9.jpg
http://i45.tinypic.com/2q8ygd2.jpg
  geändert

  Am Spektrum könnte ich wohl nur etwas ändern wenn ich näher zum HVT ziehe  nur das wird in absehbarer Zukunft wohl nicht passieren.

  Unterm Strich hat der Techniker bis auf die wohl absichtliche Überbuchung keinen Fehler gefunden und da diese kein Fehler sondern von Vodafone wohl so gewollt war lang der Fehler wohl auch nicht beim Provider.

  Das Resyncverhalten muss ich nun weiter beobachten da ich die 30 min nach der Umstellung noch keine Daten sammeln konnte. Werde das dann allerdings hier posten inwiefern es weitergeht.

  [Der Techniker hat vorsichtshalber mal die TAE Dose getauscht und ich werde beim Provider einen neuen Splitter beantragen um auch diesen als Ursache ausschließen zu können]
  --------------

  Da ich wie im Eingangspost schon geschrieben die FB eh ersetzen will und bisher keine wirklichen Vorschläge von euch vernommen habe, habe ich mir die Verkabelung im Haus nochmal angesehen und einen neuen Plan aufgestellt.

  TAE => Splitter =>
  =1> Telefonanlage (ISDN)
  =2> DSL Modem (im Keller) => CAT 6 Dose => CAT 7 Kabel => CAT 6 Dose => Router

  So das würde dann bedeuten das das DSL Signal im Keller erzeugt wird, weniger störanfällig durch meine andere Elektronik hier oben ist und ich das CAT 7 auf allen Leitungsbahnen nutzen könnte um das DSL nach oben zum Router zu bekommen.
  Der Router verrichtet hier wo ich ihn haben will dann wie bisher die FB seinen Dienst und ich müsste bei einem Teildefekt nicht wieder alles neu machen.

  Bestellt habe ich mir nun als Modem D-Link DSL 321B das ich als Bridge verwenden werde und als Router einen ASUS RT N66U N900 sowie die noch fehlende CAT 6 Dose für den Keller. 

  Ob das nun mehr bringt oder gar Komfortabler ist wird sich erst nächste Woche herausstellen

  -----------
  [Ein weiterer Resync ( dann werde ich mal weiter ausschließen]

  Nun mal wieder die Frage an euch habe ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler in dem Plan?

  Habe ich mir die richtigen Teile bestellt?

  Da das Problem nun weiter eingegrenzt wird hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Vorschlag woran es auch liegen kann oder was ich noch testen könnte? (Immo halte ich das Modem in der FB 3170 für den Verursacher)

  Konstruktive Kommentare erwünscht.
  Emerald Flint

  PS: Aktuelle Datenrate ist bei 9670 kBit/s
  Vodafone Speedcheck
  Down: 7000-7400 kBit/s
  Up: 485 kBit/s (mehr wegen ISDN nicht möglich 500 max)


*@mrFloppy*
  Einbeinig ist ausgeschlossen.
  TAE ist getauscht worden (die alte sieht aber noch gut aus)
  Habe was ADSL2+ fähiges bestellt. Ein Modem das ich als Bridge benutzen werde. Testen kann ich das wohl erst nächste Woche.
  1,6 km Leitungslänge. T-Com hätte hier definitiv keine 16k Leitung angeschlossen sondern nur 6k.
  Jupp hast recht hier ist alles bei der T-Com gemietet was DSL angeht egal bei welchem Provider man ist. Ich weiß nun genau wo der HVT steht^^.

*@Per4mance*
  Hoffe das du nicht auch auf solche Probleme mit deiner Leitung stoßen wirst. Drücke die Daumen das es bei dir weiter läuft.
  Modems als standalone sind immo schwer zu kriegen. Da habe ich dann nur die Bucht, gegen die ich eine Aversion habe^^ oder das D-Link DSL 321B (was ich bestellt habe) als auch ein Thomson Speedtouch welches man allerdings nur auf deren Page erwerben kann.

  gehört habe ich leider oder besser gesagt gelesen in letzter Zeit viel und bin mittlerweile verwirrter als zuvor da manche Rezensionen dem gesagten doch arg wiedersprechen oder einfach wichtige zum Vergleich nötige Leitungsdaten und Spektren fehlen.

  Bei dem Abstand zum HVT (1,6 km) hätte T-Com auch nur 6 Mbit geschaltet dafür schließt mein Provider wohl alles an was er kriegen kann und man hat hinterher Probleme^^.
*
  @Danger23*
  Jo der Techniker war so gnädig mich auf einen anderen Schaltpunkt im HVT zu legen und ich bin nun anstatt mit vielen DSL-Anschlüssen mit 2 Analog-Telefonleitungen zusammen ohne DSL.

  Ein Wechsel auf VDSL ist hier immo nicht machbar. Vorort von Dortmund. Mir scheint es als ob die ländlichen Gegenden erst mal versorgt werden würden. Hier sind viele meiner Bekannten im Umkreis die eher schlechte Leitungen haben und viele zu Kabel-DSL gewechselt sind.
  Das wir nur Annex B wegen ISDN fahren macht das ganze wohl störanfälliger (nur gelesen).

  Nein das Modem oder besser gesagt die FB 3170 ist nicht vom Provider von dem habe ich keins da ich ja die FB habe und es beim Vertragswechsel von Arcor auf Vodafone nach Arcors Übernahme durch Vodafone kleinere Komplikationen gab. (Von 2k auf 6k am Telefon aufgeschwatzt obwohl 16 machbar und günstiger. Also Vertrag kündigen Router musste zurückgesendet werden. Anschließend Neuabschluss und keinen neuen bekommen was mich nicht wirklich störte da die Leitung ja mit 11,5k stabil lief. Aber genug davon^^)

  Thomson Speedtouch bekommt man nur auf deren eigener Seite und nirgendwo sonst weshalb ich auch trotz des Preisunterschieds lieber den D-Link DSL 321B bei Amazon geordert habe. Sollte der es auch nicht bringen werde ich mir einen Speedtouch zulegen.

  Na ob "Mietleitungen" nun besser sind da sie mehr Bandbreite bereitstellen ist noch fraglich. Klar schaltet die T-Com ohne Risiko und viele andere Provider mit viel Risiko. Man wird es spätestens wie in meinem Fall merken was nun schlauer gewesen ist^^. 
  Ich persönlich bin auch für mehr Bandbreite aber auch für Stabilität keine Frage nur muss man sich halt mit denen rumärgern wenn wieder mehr auf deinem Schaltpunkt sitzen die alle im Grenzbereich gefahren werden und sich dann gegenseitig stören.

*@Turrican Veteran*
  Danke das du auch die Zeit gefunden hasst dir einen Überblick zu verschaffen und dich hier meldest.

  Jupp mein Spektrum ging gar nicht und ist immo wieder im unteren Bereich von Akzeptabel angesiedelt.
   Oder interpretiere ich das falsch das es sich zwar verbessert hat aber immer noch instabil ist?
  Schade das ich nun kurz zuvor bestellt habe sonst hätte ich mir die 7270 mal angesehen nur wollte ich eigentlich nach dem Experiment mit der 3170 von FB weg da ich das ein Unding finde ein schlechtes Modem zu dem Preis zu verbauen.

  Den Router hatte ich schon am Splitter hängen ohne Besserung. Sah alles gleich bescheiden aus.
  Müsste ich mal testen ob ich das RJ 11 heißt es glaube ich das ich sonst von TAE in den Splitter packe ohne weiteres in die FB bekomme. Die hatte bisher nur mit dem eigenen Kabel funktioniert welches 2 Aderig ist (mittleren beiden belegt). Von der Belegung könnte das passen habe ich aber nciht ganz im Kopf. 
  So könnte ich zumindest herausfinden ob es am Splitter liegt da werde ich den Provider aber bitten für Ersatz zu sorgen da die Telefone (ISDN) mindestens genauso wichtig wie DSL hier im Hause sind.

  Das CAT 7 wird immo ja nur 2 Aderig nach oben geschleust. Habe darauf geachtet, da die Paarweise abgeschirmt sind jeweils 2 komplett voneinander getrennte zu nehmen. Sind also jeweils einzeln in einer Aluhülle.
  Hoffe das dabei die Paarweise Verdrillung dann unproblematisch ist. " Adern deshalb da ich die im Keller direkt in den Splitter geklemmt habe.

  Das auch mein Plan das Modem im Keller aufzustellen und das gezogene CAT 7 über 2 CAT 6 Dosen nach oben weiter zu nutzen wo ich mir dann einen Router hinstelle. Also das Modem als Bridge einsetzen um das Signal im Keller direkt neben dem Anschluss zu erzeugen und alle Adern des CAT 7 auch nutzen zu können.
  Ist dann die Verdrillung eventuell ein Störfaktor wie du es angesprochen hasst? (Auch die Dosen sollen laut Angabe doppelt geschirmt sein)

  Habe keine Ahnung wie der Strom hier verlegt ist. Das war schon ein Abendteuer herauszufinden welches Leerrohr wohin geht und die ganzen überflüssigen TV-Kabel zu entfernen. Immo ist nur ein ISDN Kabel bis zur Hälfte des CAT 7 mit im gleichen und kein Stromkabel parallel näher als 10 cm dran.

  Nachdem ich hier die neuen Teile installiert habe und alles läuft werde ich mich wieder mit Vodafone in Verbindung setzen und denen ihre eigenen Speedtestresultate mitteilen das einfach nicht viel bei mir ankommt und die bitte mehr Bandbreite zu Verfügung stellen sollen.

  Doch wie ihr gesehen habt ist eher das Spektrum das Problem und ich werde ja kommende Woche noch einige Möglichkeiten ausschließen. Mir graut es nur schon mit dem Laptop im Keller via DMT das Spektrum des D-Link auszulesen denn das ist immo mit der FB komfortabler.
  Was sagst zu meinem Plan? Ist das weniger Störanfällig / Habe ich damit mein möglichstes getan was die interne Verkabelung angeht?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> So, der Techniker war heute im HVT und hat mich dort auf eine andere Stelle angeschlossen, da Vodafone die Stelle an der ich hing mit zu vielen DSLern überbucht hat. Fazit bei meinen Leitungswerten war klar das wir uns oder die mich (gegenseitig) stören.


Das specktrum sieht jezt schon bedeutend besser aus.Allerdings stört mich noch die "welle" am ende und die bitbelegung im vordere bereich ist ebenfalls mau. (12 bit per träger müssen bei dir drin sein)


> Da ich wie im Eingangspost schon geschrieben die FB eh ersetzen will und bisher keine wirklichen Vorschläge von euch vernommen habe, habe ich mir die Verkabelung im Haus nochmal angesehen und einen neuen Plan aufgestellt.
> 
> TAE => Splitter =>
> =1> Telefonanlage (ISDN)
> =2> DSL Modem (im Keller) => CAT 6 Dose => CAT 7 Kabel => CAT 6 Dose => Router


Ich würde an deiner stelle nicht unbedingt das dlink 321b nehmen. Da steckt ein broadcom-chipsatz drin und ich weiß nicht, ob er es an diner leitung besser machen wird wie die 3170. (besserer sync ja, besser stablität vieleicht)
Wie wäre es,wenn du im keller eine 3270,7270 oder 7330 installierst ( und als route konfigurierst) und deine 3170 im eg/og weiter zum verteilen nutzt? (bei der 3170 dann den dhcp deaktiveren und dsl-zuangs-daten heraus nehmen)


> Nun mal wieder die Frage an euch habe ich da irgendwo einen Denkfehler in dem Plan?


In welchem plan? Das du das modem in den keller neben die tae verlegen willst ist so schon richtig.



> Habe ich mir die richtigen Teile bestellt?


Wie geschrieben, das dlink würde ich nicht nehmen und der asus-router ist geschmackssache


> Da das Problem nun weiter eingegrenzt wird hat vielleicht noch jemand einen Vorschlag woran es auch liegen kann oder was ich noch testen könnte? (Immo halte ich das Modem in der FB 3170 für den Verursacher)


Deine vermutung könnte durchaus zutreffen.Hast du die 3170 bereits neben der 1. tae und wie schaut dann das specktrum und die fehlerrate (unter der karte "dsl" zu finden) aus?


----------



## Emerald Flint (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Ok vorerst teste ich mal das Modem aus da es ja eh schon bestellt ist und ich so testen kann ob die FB ne Macke hat. Zurnot fliegt es raus und ich nehme eine wie von dir vorgeschlagene 3270 / 7270 / 7330. 

Ich muss zugeben das ich mcih in Punkto Bridge noch cniht wirklich eingelesen habe und immo noch nicht genau weiß in welches Gerät ich nun die Zugangsdaten packen müsste oder wie ich wo was umstellen müsste damit es funktioniert.

Halte es immo für einfacher Router / Modem im Keller das CAT 7 zur Übertragung noch oben zu nehmen und dort zu verteilen. Ob das ASUS Teil was taugt werde ich ja gleich mit testen und mich hier definitiv zurückmelden.

Im Prinzip reicht mir ja nun ein Modem im Keller und die genannten FB haben wieder mal mehr zu bieten als ich dann mit dem ASUS brauchen würde. Modems habe ich nur wirklich 2 gefunden das d-Link und Thomson Speedtouch auf deren Seite.

Danke dir für deine Hilfe ich melde mich sobald ich weitere Daten habe zurück und ich habe meinen Vorpost etwas ergänzt und bin auf die Comments eingegangen.


Emerald Flint

Spektrum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danger23 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Na freut mich zu hören das es jetzt besser ist. Aber klar wenn den Schaltpunkt überfüllt kann es nur zu beeinflussungen kommen. Ich bin mir aber sicher das auch andere Leute auf dem Schaltpunkt Probleme hatten. 

1,6 km und 16Mbit ist mutig. Bei uns ist bis 1,3 km 16 Mbit möglich. Bei deiner Länge wäre wohl so um die 12-13 Mbit realistisch. 

Wenn du das Modem an die erste Dose anschließt und dann alles über Netzwerkkabel oder Powerlan verteilst bist auf jedenfall auf der besseren Seite. 
Falls es mit dem bestellten Modem Probleme gibt und du ein Thomson brauchst kann ich dir vielleicht helfen wenn Österreichisch konfigurierte Modems in Deutschland funktionieren.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Schade das ich nun kurz zuvor bestellt habe sonst hätte ich mir die 7270 mal angesehen nur wollte ich eigentlich nach dem Experiment mit der 3170 von FB weg da ich das ein Unding finde ein schlechtes Modem zu dem Preis zu verbauen.


Das "schlechte modem" ist hier relativ. In einem ar860 arbeitet der ar7-chipsatz bedeutend flotter. AVM hat lediglich die 7170 und deren derivate (die 3170 gehört auch dazu) nicht ordenlich konstruiert. Auf der anderen seite haben sie anscheinend daraus gelernt, denn die 7270 ist um welten besser geworen.



> Müsste ich mal testen ob ich das RJ 11 heißt es glaube ich das ich sonst von TAE in den Splitter packe ohne weiteres in die FB bekomme.


Das sollte kein problem sein. In den dsl-anschluß der fritzbox passen rj45 und rj11 stecker. 
Die belegung des steckers muß übrigens immer gleich sein. Somit sind immer die mittleren 2 pins belegt,was bei modems und analogen telefonen benötigt wird. Lediglich der eingang des splitters (amt) benötigt die 2 aüßeren pins.


> Das CAT 7 wird immo ja nur 2 Aderig nach oben geschleust. Habe darauf geachtet, da die Paarweise abgeschirmt sind jeweils 2 komplett voneinander getrennte zu nehmen. Sind also jeweils einzeln in einer Aluhülle.
> Hoffe das dabei die Paarweise Verdrillung dann unproblematisch ist. " Adern deshalb da ich die im Keller direkt in den Splitter geklemmt habe.


Mir ging es bei dem cat.7-kabel nicht um die verdrillung an sich. Die ist soweit richtig, aber ein cat.7-kabel ist auf andere frequenzen ausgelegt wie ein telefonkabel. Dementsprechend ist die verdrillung bei cat.7 bedeuted enger als beim telefonkabel (bzw. eine normales tefo-kabel ist garnicht bzw. das graue telekom standard-kabel nur leicht verdrillt) und das wird auch einen gewissen sinn haben.



> Das auch mein Plan das Modem im Keller aufzustellen und das gezogene CAT 7 über 2 CAT 6 Dosen nach oben weiter zu nutzen wo ich mir dann einen Router hinstelle. Also das Modem als Bridge einsetzen um das Signal im Keller direkt neben dem Anschluss zu erzeugen und alle Adern des CAT 7 auch nutzen zu können.
> Ist dann die Verdrillung eventuell ein Störfaktor wie du es angesprochen hasst? (Auch die Dosen sollen laut Angabe doppelt geschirmt sein)


Wenn du ein lan-signal über das cat.7 übertragen willst, (das modem macht ja aus dem adsl ein lan-signal) ist alles i.o. 




> Was sagst zu meinem Plan? Ist das weniger Störanfällig / Habe ich damit mein möglichstes getan was die interne Verkabelung angeht?


 Wenn das modem im keller ist, dann ja. Du könntest dann lediglich noch mit ringkernen experimentieren (doppeldrossel), aber das ist ein richtig großer aufwand. (festlegen auf einen kern,ausprobieren der optimalen anzahl an windungen, probieren ob doppellitze oder klingeldraht besser geegnet sind usw.)


Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben das ich mcih in Punkto Bridge noch cniht wirklich eingelesen habe und immo noch nicht genau weiß in welches Gerät ich nun die Zugangsdaten packen müsste oder wie ich wo was umstellen müsste damit es funktioniert.


Das ist nicht schwierig. Du schließt das modem einfach an den wan-port des routers an und trägst im router die einwahldaten ein (ggf. noch einstellen, das der router das externe und nicht das interne nutzen soll) An eine 3170 sollte übrigens auch in externes modem zu betreiben gehen.


> Halte es immo für einfacher Router / Modem im Keller das CAT 7 zur Übertragung noch oben zu nehmen und dort zu verteilen. Ob das ASUS Teil was taugt werde ich ja gleich mit testen und mich hier definitiv zurückmelden.


Taugen wird es sicherlich, aber ob du auch alle funktionn dieses teils benötigst ist die andere frage.
Deshalb hätte ich gesagt, das der fokus auf einem router mit odentlichem modem liegt und du deine alte 3170 im eg/1.og quasi als switch mit itegriertem ap nutzt.


Danger23 schrieb:


> 1,6 km und 16Mbit ist mutig. Bei uns ist bis 1,3 km 16 Mbit möglich. Bei deiner Länge wäre wohl so um die 12-13 Mbit realistisch.


Was ist daran mutig? Wenn z.b. die ganze strecke bis auf die letzten 10m einen leitungsdurchschnitt von 0,8 hätte, wären auch größere distanzen möglich. Außerdem ist es auch eine frage der benutzten technik. Zwischen den erhältlichen routern und modems gibt es teils eklatante unterschiede im sync-speed.



> Falls es mit dem bestellten Modem Probleme gibt und du ein Thomson brauchst kann ich dir vielleicht helfen wenn Österreichisch konfigurierte Modems in Deutschland funktionieren.


 Eher nicht. In österreich wird überwiegend auf annex a geschalten wärend bei uns nur annex b und neuerdings auch annex j (ip-anschluß) geschalten wird. Einzige ausnahme wäre, wenn das modem bereits in österreich an einem echten isdn-anschluß gelaufen wäre. (isdn-anschluß=annex b und analoger anschluß in österreich= annex a)


----------



## Emerald Flint (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

So Rasen gemäht und vorm Joggen noch bissel Zeit^^

  @Danger23
  Klar wäre es hilfreich die Richtigen Einstellungen im Vorfeld zu haben oder Hilfe beim Einstellen.
  TurricanVeteran hat natürlich Recht das wir Annex B ausschließlich wegen ISDN und ihr eher den Annex A Standard haben.
  Da es allerdings eher Modemabhängig sein wird und ich mir dann mit Sicherheit ein Annex B kaufen werde vermute ich einfach mal das die Einstellungen eher gleich sind. Die einzigen mir bekannten Unterschiede sind ja die schmaleren Frequenzbereiche da wir den für ISDN damit freihalten.

  @TurricanVeteran
  Gut also weiß ich das man wieder bedenkenlos eine FB kaufen könnte (zumindest die von dir genannten^^) 

  Dann werde ich heute Abend oder Morgen mal die FB direkt an die Telefondose klemmen und einen Screen vom Spektrum machen und anschließend hochladen.

  Super dann nutze ich das CAT 7 als Lan-Weiterleitung. Das hat wie du richtig vermutest eine Maximalauslegung auf 1000 MHz. 

  Oha das mit den Ringkernen ist sicherlich eine Überlegung wert doch würde ich da dann erst mal längere Zeit mich einlesen wollen da ich über dieses Thema keine Ahnung habe und man da wohl dann um einen Selbstbau nicht drum herum kommt^^ 

  Das mit dem Bridge ist ja dann einfacher als ich dachte. Der ASUS hat kein Modem verbaut und das Modem ist auf Bridge vorkonfiguriert soweit ich gelesen habe.
  Ziel ist ja wenn es nicht wie gewünscht funzt nur noch das Modem gegen ein anderes bzw. gegen eine FB zu ersetzen die dann nur als Modem laufen soll. Die FBen sind ja diesbezüglich konfigurier freudig.
  Sprich Zugangsdaten in den ASUS (Router oben) der dann das Modem im Keller nutzt.

  Der HVT ist Luftlinie ca. 200-250 Meter entfernt warum ich mich frage wie die auf ne Kabellänge von 1,6 km kommen

  Klar werde ich die Funktionen dieses ASUS Routers immo nicht alle nutzen. Planen tue ich allerdings die länger zu behalten und erst bei einem Defekt zu tauschen. Ziel ist es bei einem Teildefekt nur ein Gerät tauschen zu müssen und ich hoffe das das Modem eher den Geist aufgibt, dann hat sich das schon gelohnt da ich dann nicht wieder neu einrichten müsste so wie sonst und jetzt auch.

  Naja habe einen Sponsor gefunden^^ also wird es mir nicht wirklich weh tun 

  ------------------

  Das Resyncronisationsproblem besteht weiter und ich werde die FB da wohl noch Garantie drauf ist mal einschicken wenn ich funktionierenden Ersatz hier habe.
  Da das Modem dann ja im Keller steht kann ich das dann über den Router per DMT auslesen oder Telnet? Fände es ärgerlich immer mit dem Laptop in den Keller zu müssen und dort die Zugangsdaten zusätzlich eingeben zu müssen nur um das Modem auslesen zu können.

  Danke euch allen schon mal melde mich sobald sich was geändert hat


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Oha das mit den Ringkernen ist sicherlich eine Überlegung wert doch würde ich da dann erst mal längere Zeit mich einlesen wollen da ich über dieses Thema keine Ahnung habe und man da wohl dann um einen Selbstbau nicht drum herum kommt^^


Viel einzulesen gibt es da nicht. (zumindest wenn man nach "dsl-doppeldrossel" sucht) Das ganze kommt wohl aus dem bereich funk, wo diverse drosseln zur entstörung genutzt werden. Allerdings benötigt man für das dsl-signal etwas sehr hochwertiges  und vor allem hochpermeable ringkerne. In diversen beiträgen werden gerne welche von eisenschmelze bzw. magnetec genannt. Ich selbst benutze magnetec und habe derzeit einen m049 im einsatz. Ich habe hier zwar auch noch einen m052 welcher auch noch bessere werte hat, aber an meiner leitung kein sonderlich positives ergebniss bringt. (steigert vermutlich durch die feldstreuung die dämpfung der leitung zu stark)



> Der HVT ist Luftlinie ca. 200-250 Meter entfernt warum ich mich frage wie die auf ne Kabellänge von 1,6 km kommen


   Du weist nicht, wo die tkom ihr kabel lang gelegt hat. Zudem ist es in notfällen nicht unüblich einen anschluß auch über den apl anderer leute/häuser zu schalten.



> Da das Modem dann ja im Keller steht kann ich das dann über den Router per DMT auslesen oder Telnet?


Glaube ich nicht, da ein router im allgemeinen keine direkte kommunikation zwischen lan- und wan-port zu lässt. Es gibt da allerdings auch teure geräte bei denen das geht. (z.b. mein funkwerk bintec rs232b)


----------



## Emerald Flint (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Spektrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so viel also zu meiner Euphorie. Sieht so schlimm aus vie zuvor ergo muss es ein anderes Problem sein. Ich hoffe mal das die Bestelung schnell hier eintrifft denn bis zu 4 Resyncs die stunde macht keinen Spass.

Morgen teste ich direkt mal den Router ohne den Splitter 

---------

Mit der "dsl Doppeldrosse" beschäftige ich mich sobald hier wieder was besser läuft.

Bintec muss ich zugeben war mir bis gerade unbekannt aber auch nciht im Budget gewesen. Gut wenn der Preisunterschied mich halt mit dem Laptop in den Keller zwingt ist es mir das auch wert. 
Aber netter Router keine Frage allein das Gewicht find ich hier mal sehr positiv bei den mir bisher bekannten Leichtbauten.

Weißt zufällig wie diese Funktion heißen würde? (Tunnel IP?) Zumindest lese ich mir mal die PDF dazu durch um zu sehen ob ich da was finde außer ner menge Funktionen die ich "noch" nicht brauche^^ http://info.asus.de/pub/Datenblatt_Preisliste/RT_N66U_Datenblatt.pdf


----------



## mrfloppy (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> @mrFloppy
> Einbeinig ist ausgeschlossen.
> TAE ist getauscht worden (die alte sieht aber noch gut aus)
> Habe was ADSL2+ fähiges bestellt. Ein Modem das ich als Bridge benutzen werde. Testen kann ich das wohl erst nächste Woche.
> ...



für 1,6Km sind 9M wirklich mager, naja warte mal ab bis das neue modem da ist, evtl ist wirklich die FB fritte und reif für die tonne ! auf der leitungslänge laufen real ( wenn auch nicht immer stabil) 12-14M, hab aber auch anschlüsse gehabt die 17M durchsatz haben, wobei das eher selten ist, das sind so glücksleitungen für den kunden wo die leitung noch recht frei von dslérn ist und evtl recht großzügigen querschnitt des kabels der straßenführung


----------



## Joungmerlin (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Hier mal eine Rückmeldung von mir.
Meine Re-Syncs sind jetzt wieder weg. 
Das Kabel von der TAE zum Router hatte ein weg. Andres Kabel is nu dran und alles läuft wieder.


----------



## Emerald Flint (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

@ Joungmerlin
Das freut mich das es einfach zu beheben war. Sind die Leitungsdaten nun auch besser geworden oder das ganze einfach nur wieder stabil? So nen Kabel habe ich jetzt noch nciht mitbestellt werde ich aber wohl in der Stadt bekommen um das auch zu testen.

-----

So gestern war ja ein Techniker hier der keinen Fehler feststellen konnte und mich im HVT auf ne andere Schaltstelle gesetzt hat. Dann ist das Spektrum wieder eingebrochen und heute habe ich dann wieder mit dem Provider Telefoniert der anhand seiner Messungen klar sehen konnte das der Fehler weiter besteht und die Abstürze von der Leitung kommen. Auf meine Nachfrage ob der Splitter nciht vielleicht der schuldige ist und er dafür sorgen kann das wir einen neuen bekommen schloss er dies jedoch klar aus da das Problem nach seinen MEssungen von der Leitung verursacht wird.

So Morgen zwischen 8 und 12 kommt der nächste Techniker und ich bin da dann mal gespannt ob nun der Fehler gefunden wird. Meine Anlage hier werde ich jetzt eh umbauen und vielleicht bringt das dann auch mehr Stabilität und Leistung.

Wenn die FB keinen weg hat kann ich dir ja auch als Modem nutzen oder als Router je nachdem ob ich mcih von einem der neuen Geräte trennen werde.

Drückt mir mal bitte die Daumen das der Fehler gefunden wird und auch beseitigt werden kann^^. Bin auch mal gespannt was dann an Bandbreite machbar wäre Vodafone selbst sagt das sie zwar Messungen von 8-9k hätten dies aber klar zuwenig sei und somit theoretisch wesentlich mehr drin sein müsste.

So gleichh erstmal mit dem Router direkt an die TAE zum testen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Weißt zufällig wie diese Funktion heißen würde? (Tunnel IP?) Zumindest lese ich mir mal die PDF dazu durch um zu sehen ob ich da was finde außer ner menge Funktionen die ich "noch" nicht brauche^^ http://info.asus.de/pub/Datenblatt_Preisliste/RT_N66U_Datenblatt.pdf


Ich kenne mich damit zwar nicht wirklich gut aus, aber ich denke NAT oder eine feste Route führt da eher zum ziel. (wenn der router überhaupt einen zugriff auf den wan-port zulässt)


Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Wenn die FB keinen weg hat kann ich dir ja auch als Modem nutzen oder als Router je nachdem ob ich mcih von einem der neuen Geräte trennen werde.


Könntest du. Wenn du aber mit "der fritzbox" deine alte meinst (3170), dann würde ich dir davon abraten da du durch diese nur geschwindigkeit verschenkst. Eine neue 7270 könntest du dagegen gleich als router nutzen auch wenn du sie im keller aufbauen mußt.



> Drückt mir mal bitte die Daumen das der Fehler gefunden wird und auch beseitigt werden kann^^. Bin auch mal gespannt was dann an Bandbreite machbar wäre Vodafone selbst sagt das sie zwar Messungen von 8-9k hätten dies aber klar zuwenig sei und somit theoretisch wesentlich mehr drin sein müsste.


Dein fehler ist auf ale fälle komisch. War das schon immer so oder gibt es einen bestimmten zeitpunkt (und ggf. eine aktion an der tefo-leitung zu diesem zeitpunkt) ab dem der fehler bestand?



> So gleichh erstmal mit dem Router direkt an die TAE zum testen.


 Ich bin mal auf das ergebniss gespannt...


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

So ich war heute Abend mal mit der FB im Keller und habe sie direkt nochmal an DSL Port des Splitter angeschlossen. Direkt an die TAE ging nicht da das Kabel definitiv nicht in die FB passt und ich kein anderes habe was passen könnte.

  Dort Synct die FB ganz anders als oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Hat auch wieder ein durchgehendes Spektrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  So Synct die FB oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Mit diesem Spektrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Jetzt habe ich die beiden Adern die ich vom CAT 7 nutze mal vertauscht und neu angeschlossen mit diesem Resultat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  [War das schlau? oder soll ich die wieder andersherum anschließen?]

  Wir erinnern uns jetzt das ich die beiden Adern am Splitter manuell angeschlossen habe (http://www.arcor.de/hilfe/files/pdf/ntsplit_kurz.pdf bis Profi runterscrollen) 

  ------------
  Als Resultat würde ich sagen die manuellen Anschlüsse sind unbrauchbar da es ein RJ 45 ja tut (das 2 Aderige der FB) und wesentlich besser Synct als auch mehr Signal Rauschabstand im Upload hat.

  Speedtests verlaufen alle min 1k weniger im Download als der Wert indem die FB synct.
  Was den Upload angeht ist auch ein definitiver Unterschied zu beobachten oben 488 und im Keller 800-850 kBit's.

  Oben
  Signal / Rauschabstand  8 dB 5 dB
  Leitungsdämpfung 29 dB 32 dB

  Keller
  Signal / Rauschabstand  7 dB 10 dB
  Leitungsdämpfung 18 dB 13 dB

  Klar hatte ich den Router nur für die paar Tests ganz kurz angeschlossen und die Box nicht neu resettet aber der Unterschied ist so enorm das ich entweder zu Banane war das CAT 7 anzuschließen oder die Kontakte am Splitter oxidiert oder nur noch einen Teil der Leistung durchlassen.

  Das mit der Leitungsdämpfung kann ich mir allerdings nicht erklären wobei niedriger ja besser sein müsste.

  Also flamed mich nicht zu hart das wird der Techniker morgen schon übernehmen vermute ich ganz stark 

  ----------

  Unterm Strich war es dann richtig neu zu bestellen also Modem für den Keller und das Kabel was eh schon liegt im Keller eine neue Dose zu verpassen und es zu nutzen um das WAN Signal nach oben zum Router zu bekommen.
  Hoffe das die Leitung dann so läuft wie die FB im Keller gesynct hat und das die Weiterleitung des Signals nicht weiter beeinträchtigt wird.

  Zumindest hänge ich jetzt mit 2 Analog Telefonen am gleichen Schaltpunkt und sehe das dort Potential besteht mehr aus der Leitung zu hohlen. Bei den ganzen Bauarbeiten die wir hier im Ort seit längerem haben ist allerdings nicht 100pro klar ob es nicht doch auch einen Leitungsdefect gibt. Lief ja mal stabil^^ ohne Änderungen auf meiner Seite.

  Laut Vodafone besteht der Fehler klar in der Leitung und kann nicht auf meiner Seite verursacht werden. Da die T-Com beim ersten Mal allerdings nichts gefunden hat drängt sich wahrscheinlich nicht nur mir die Vermutung auf das das Problem mit den Klemmen des Splitters zu tun hat.

  Wie dem auch ist morgen früh kommt nochmal ein Techniker raus und den bitte ich dann mal hier was zu messen. Zum Glück werde ich eh umbauen ergo kann man sagen das mir der Thread schon was gebracht hat und ich melde mich zurück wenn ich was definitives habe.

  Emerald Flint


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Dein fehler ist auf ale fälle komisch. War das schon immer so oder gibt es einen bestimmten zeitpunkt (und ggf. eine aktion an der tefo-leitung zu diesem zeitpunkt) ab dem der fehler bestand?
> 
> Ich bin mal auf das ergebniss gespannt...


 
Mal sehen ob ich auch mit der Zitatfunktion zurechkomme^^.

Dieser Fehler oder anders ausgedrückt das Resyncen der FB 3170 kam eher schleichend und wuirde immer schlimmer das allerdings exponential von ca 3-4 Resyncs am Tag bis hin naja zu jetzt 1-4(war mal 8) pro Stunde^^ was mich langsam zum Hndeln zwang. Also bin kein Onlinespieler (mehr) allerdings ist jemand aus meiner Fam immo in Englan und belegt Austauschseminare und beim Scypen ist das echt lästig. Da ich hier der verantwortliche für die Tech bin.... Den Rest kennt ihr ja.

Also entweder es hat sich aufgrund der Bauarbeiten an der Hauptstraße die mich vom HVT trennt etwas an der Leitung geändert (Beschädigung, Kabelbruch, undichte Muffe etc.) oder sich die Kontaktstellen für die 2 Adern am Splitter kontinuirlich verschlechtert. (Anschalttermin für DSL 1000 bei Arcor war Anfang 05 damit ist der Splitter in dieser Anschluskonfiguration also 7 Jahre und 5 Monate im Dauerbetrieb) 
Damit ist es wahrscheinlicher das es am Splitter liegt wovon Vodafone allerdings nix wissen will als ich telefonisch um Ersatz gebeten habe. 

Wird Zeit das die neuen Teile hier eintrefen und ich das neu testen kann.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> So ich war heute Abend mal mit der FB im Keller und habe sie direkt nochmal an DSL Port des Splitter angeschlossen. Direkt an die TAE ging nicht da das Kabel definitiv nicht in die FB passt und ich kein anderes habe was passen könnte.
> 
> Dort Synct die FB ganz anders als oben http://i47.tinypic.com/2wp2eqv.jpg
> Hat auch wieder ein durchgehendes Spektrum http://i47.tinypic.com/2zzmcnp.jpg


Jaaaa...So sieht das gut aus. Da die box jetzt bedeutend weniger leitungsdämpfung anzeigt, sollte mit einer 7270 und ggf. etwas tuning auch ein full-sync (ca. 18 mbit brutto) drin sein.


> Jetzt habe ich die beiden Adern die ich vom CAT 7 nutze mal vertauscht und neu angeschlossen mit diesem Resultat http://i48.tinypic.com/5eigrn.jpg


Wo hast du sie vertauscht? Am splitter oder der netzwerk-dose oben?


> [War das schlau? oder soll ich die wieder andersherum anschließen?]


Eigentlich ist es fast egal. Wenn du sie verkehrt anschließt passiert der technik nix, dein down- und upload könnte sinken. (bei mir der fall gewesen)


> Als Resultat würde ich sagen die manuellen Anschlüsse sind unbrauchbar da es ein RJ 45 ja tut (das 2 Aderige der FB) und wesentlich besser Synct als auch mehr Signal Rauschabstand im Upload hat.


Das die klemm-anschlüsse am splitter unbrauchbar sind würde ich jetzt nicht behaupten. Platinen-seitig (splitter) ist es auf alle fälle egal ob man den rj45- oder die klemm-anschlüsse nimmt. (alles die selben leiterbahnen) Du solltest mal deine netzwerkdose oben genauer unter die lupe nehmen. Und wie bereits erwähnt, so ein cat.7-kabel ist für das dsl-signal nicht wirklich optimal. (die grauen standard-kabel der tkom sind glaube cat.3)



> Speedtests verlaufen alle min 1k weniger im Download als der Wert indem die FB synct


Du meinst sicherlich 1 mbit.  Das ist aber normal, da die dsl-verbindung ansich schon overhead (z.b. steuerdaten) mit sich bringt und das http-protokoll gleich nochmal.


> Was den Upload angeht ist auch ein definitiver Unterschied zu beobachten oben 488 und im Keller 800-850 kBit's.


Deine upload-beschränkung kann eigentlich nicht sein. Am annex b (isdn) kann es auf alle fälle nicht liegen da fast alle anschlüsse in deutschland ebenfalls darauf geschalten sind und dennoch überall 1 mbit geht. Lediglch annex j bildet hierzulande eine ausnahme. Da sind 2 mbit upload möglich.


> Unterm Strich war es dann richtig neu zu bestellen also Modem für den Keller und das Kabel was eh schon liegt im Keller eine neue Dose zu verpassen und es zu nutzen um das WAN Signal nach oben zum Router zu bekommen.
> Hoffe das die Leitung dann so läuft wie die FB im Keller gesynct hat und das die Weiterleitung des Signals nicht weiter beeinträchtigt wird.


Ich bin bloß mal gespant, was das dlink-modem dann für einen durchsatz bringt. Mich würde auch mal die trägerbelegung interessieren, falls du sie aus dem gerät auslesen kannst. (zeigt orbmt bzw. dmt ja mit an)
Allerdings bleibe ich dabei,ich würde im keller eine 7270 hin stellen und als router konfigurieren. Oben könntest du dann deine alte 3170 benutzen, die das lan-signal im kabel- und wlan-netz verteilt. (nicht routet,also quasi als switch mit wlan-funktion fungiert)



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich auch mit der Zitatfunktion zurechkomme^^.


Ist doch recht einfach.  Es wäre jetzt nur noch ideal, wenn du deine bilder direkt hier im forum posten würdest und nicht bei externen hostern. 



> Dieser Fehler oder anders ausgedrückt das Resyncen der FB 3170 kam eher schleichend und wuirde immer schlimmer das allerdings exponential von ca 3-4 Resyncs am Tag bis hin naja zu jetzt 1-4(war mal 8) pro Stunde^^ was mich langsam zum Handeln zwang.


Also bestand der fehler quasi schon immer, nur das es sich jetzt erheblich verschlimmert hat. (resync`s sind höchsten bei 1x pro woche oder gar monat als hinnehmbar zu betrachten, besser aber keine resync`s)


> Da ich hier der verantwortliche für die Tech bin....


Irgendwie kenn ich das... Nur das ich für alle technik bei uns (incl. unserer klein-technik wie rasenmäher, trimmer usw.) verantwortlich bin.



> Also entweder es hat sich aufgrund der Bauarbeiten an der Hauptstraße die mich vom HVT trennt etwas an der Leitung geändert (Beschädigung, Kabelbruch, undichte Muffe etc.) oder sich die Kontaktstellen für die 2 Adern am Splitter kontinuirlich verschlechtert. (Anschalttermin für DSL 1000 bei Arcor war Anfang 05 damit ist der Splitter in dieser Anschluskonfiguration also 7 Jahre und 5 Monate im Dauerbetrieb)
> Damit ist es wahrscheinlicher das es am Splitter liegt wovon Vodafone allerdings nix wissen will als ich telefonisch um Ersatz gebeten habe.


Na wie gesagt, ich tippe auf deine hausinterne verkabelung.


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jaaaa...So sieht das gut aus. Da die box jetzt bedeutend weniger leitungsdämpfung anzeigt, sollte mit einer 7270 und ggf. etwas tuning auch ein full-sync (ca. 18 mbit brutto) drin sein. .


 

Das wäre ja ein Traum  


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du sie vertauscht? Am splitter oder der netzwerk-dose oben? .


 

Am Splitter natürlich da ich die Belegung der Dose lasse wie sie ist.


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es fast egal. Wenn du sie verkehrt anschließt passiert der technik nix, dein down- und upload könnte sinken. (bei mir der fall gewesen) .


 

NAja da hat sich nciht wirklich was getan wenn man sich nur den "Oben" Wert ansieht. Unterschiede habe ich ja nur wenn ich das DSL Signal direkt im Keller abgreife.


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Das die klemm-anschlüsse am splitter unbrauchbar sind würde ich jetzt nicht behaupten. Platinen-seitig (splitter) ist es auf alle fälle egal ob man den rj45- oder die klemm-anschlüsse nimmt. (alles die selben leiterbahnen) Du solltest mal deine netzwerkdose oben genauer unter die lupe nehmen. Und wie bereits erwähnt, so ein cat.7-kabel ist für das dsl-signal nicht wirklich optimal. (die grauen standard-kabel der tkom sind glaube cat.3) .


 

Ist die hier Netzwerkdose Cat6 doppelt, geschirmt, Unterputz, UPEK: Amazon.de: Elektronik und ich habe nun für unten eine weitere bestellt da ich ja gedenke das WAN Signal des Modems dann So zum Router zu bekommen. Nur warum das Kabel bei der doch eher kurzen entfernung 20-11 Meter die Leitungswerte derart ansteigen lässt ist mir ein Rätzel. Die Kabel sind mit LSA Werkzeug aufgelegt und dabei kannst ja wenig verkehrt machen.
Ich werde natürlich bei der 2ten Dose darauf achten das ich sie wie oben anschließe^^


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst sicherlich 1 mbit.  Das ist aber normal, da die dsl-verbindung ansich schon overhead (z.b. steuerdaten) mit sich bringt und das http-protokoll gleich nochmal.
> Deine upload-beschränkung kann eigentlich nicht sein. Am annex b (isdn) kann es auf alle fälle nicht liegen da fast alle anschlüsse in deutschland ebenfalls darauf geschalten sind und dennoch überall 1 mbit geht. Lediglch annex j bildet hierzulande eine ausnahme. Da sind 2 mbit upload möglich. .


 

Jo klar hasst recht meine 1 mBit oder 1k kbit/s. Klar das Protokoll habe ich gestern nciht mehr dran gedacht. Das mit der Uploadbeschränkung hatte ich beim esen im Netz dann klar missverstanden und war dementsprechen verblüfft als ich sah das dort weitaus mehr bei mir im Keller geht^^. Annex j werde ich mir deshalb allerdings nicht zulegen. Ich bin ja schon glücklich wenn dieses System wieder problemfrei läut.


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin bloß mal gespant, was das dlink-modem dann für einen durchsatz bringt. Mich würde auch mal die trägerbelegung interessieren, falls du sie aus dem gerät auslesen kannst. (zeigt orbmt bzw. dmt ja mit an) .


 

Jo das interessiert mich natürlich auch brennend. Hatte die Tage nachdem ich wusste was ich mir bestelle mal gegoogelt aber nciht gefunden wie ich es auslesen kann auch als ich gezielt nach orbmt oder dmt suchte habe ich es da nciht in der liste gefunden. Vermute daher das es entweder selbst so eine Funktion hat oder ich etwas rumspielen muss bis ich das hinbekomme. Aber wer nutzt denn zu den Zeiten der Multifunktionsrouter die alles können aber nix richtig noch ein Modem^^? Eins zu kaufen war ja schon au quasi 2 Modelle beschränkt wenn man sich den unausgegorenen Rest der Multifunktionsrouter sparen will. Das wird bestimmt lustig und vielleicht länger dauern als ich mir vorstelle aber so schnell gebe ich da nicht auf.


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bleibe ich dabei,ich würde im keller eine 7270 hin stellen und als router konfigurieren. Oben könntest du dann deine alte 3170 benutzen, die das lan-signal im kabel- und wlan-netz verteilt. (nicht routet,also quasi als switch mit wlan-funktion fungiert) .


 

Muss ich mal sehen je nachdem wie es nach der Umstellung läuft werde ich mir ncoh eine zulegen ud habe dann Ersatz wenn mal wieder was nicht passt. Nach oben kommt der ASUS Router und zur not dort tomato wrt drauf oder eine andere alternative Firmware. Wenn der Router zurückgeschickt wird dann werde ich das so machen wie du es beschrieben hasst. brauche beim Router immo eh nur die rudimenteren Funktionen. NAS WEP etc habe ich andere Geräte für die mir da reichen und Streamen habe ich auch anders gelöst.


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch recht einfach.  Es wäre jetzt nur noch ideal, wenn du deine bilder direkt hier im forum posten würdest und nicht bei externen hostern.  .


 

OK damit habe ich mich irgendwie nicht auseinandergesetzt werde das bei Zeiten, hoffentlich wenn die Leitung wieder stabil ist, abändern. sry wusst i nciht und habe auch nicht darauf geachtet.


			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Also bestand der fehler quasi schon immer, nur das es sich jetzt erheblich verschlimmert hat. (resync`s sind höchsten bei 1x pro woche oder gar monat als hinnehmbar zu betrachten, besser aber keine resync`s)
> Irgendwie kenn ich das... Nur das ich für alle technik bei uns (incl. unserer klein-technik wie rasenmäher, trimmer usw.) verantwortlich bin. .





			
				TurricanVeteran schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp so ist es ich kam auch leider nie auf den Gedanken die FB mal im Keller direkt anzuschließen da ich das Signal ja oben brauche und immer schon lieber mit Kabel direkt am Router hing. Ja für die "klein-Technik" bin ich auch verantwortlich und natürlich auch wenn was neues mit nem Stecker angeschafft werden muss. Dafür kann ich mich bei den Sachen ohne Stecker dann wieder raushalten^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Na wie gesagt, ich tippe auf deine hausinterne verkabelung.


 
+1

 So nachdem der Techniker hier war, der nicht unbedingt bereit war sein Fachwissen mit mir zu teilen, doch alles mehrfach durchgemessen hat bin ich etwas ernüchtert.

  TAE alles super inklusive Strommessung (ca 14k down und 900 up)
  HVT alles super
  In deren Technik alles super
  Im Haus hat er mich auf ne andere Schaltung gelegt da die erste bei mechanischer Bewegung welche ja eher ausgeschlossen ist Syncronisierungsprobleme mit dem Messgerät ergab oder es dauerte ihm einfach zu lange
  Mit dem Messgerät (ca. 3.800€) waren an der TAE keine Fehler auszumachen, nicht einer.

  Ich verliere vom Keller nach oben min 3000 bis 4500 kbit und das trotz CAT 7 Kabel und CAT 6 Dose.

  Er war etwas verwundert das Vodafone den Splitter trotz der langen Laufzeit noch nicht ausgetauscht hat obwohl ich das gefordert hatte. Die Messung am Splitter (RJ 45) war in Ordnung die 2 Adern hat er nicht gemessen. 
  Im Gespräch stellte sich allerdings heraus das ich wohl doch die richtigen angeschlossen habe. Da die 2te CAT 6 Dose gerade gekommen ist werde ich die später anschließen wenn ich noch ein kurzes RJ 45 finde und mal austesten.

  Das Spektrum ist immo in Ordnung wie es morgens für gewöhnlich immer war allerdings habe ich jetzt schon eine bessere Syncronisierung und Speedtestresultate

  Habe extra etwas gewartet um das Resyncverhalten genauer zu beobachten und es ist um 10 - 11 6-7 mal passiert und ab 11 1mal als ich gerade wieder an den Rechner bin und nen Link geklickt habe^^

  Also wird Zeit das ich was an der internen Verkabelung verbesser obwohl ich dachte das ich das schon tat (

  -----------

  Speedtests:
  Vorm Eintreffen des Technikers Techniker
  Vodafone: down 8444 up 482 
  CB: 8866 up 514 down 25er Ping

  Direkt nach Verlassen des Technikers
  Vodafone: 10133 down 575 up
  CB: 12.738 down 587 up 25er Ping

  Jetzt nach etlichen resets und ca 10k sync
  Vodafone:1979 down 580 up 
  CB: 3525 down 546 up 45er Ping
  direkt resync nach dem 2ten Test der deutlich länger dauerte

  Bin dann mal auf der Suche nach einem kurzen RJ 45 Kabel um die 2te Dose anzuschließen.  Wenn ich Zeit finde teste ich dann direkt weiter.

 habe nachdem ich nen Rj 45 1 Meter Kabel CAT 5 gefunden habe um es auf Funktionalität zu prüfen mal einen neuen Speedtest gemacht.
  Vodafone: 9540 down 572 up
  CB: 9528 down 610 up 22er Ping

  alle Tests habe ich oben gemacht und werde gleich mal die andere Dose anschließen


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

So gerade nach dem Einkaufen die Zeit gefunden die 2te CAT 6 Dose im Keller anzuschließen. Da ich zu faul war das gefundene und getestete RJ 45 Kabel vom Rechner wieder abzubauen hängt das alte nun zwischen Splitter und 2ter Dose.
  Habe mit dem LSA nochmal alle Kabel nachgedrückt und überprüft sie auf beiden Seiten identisch angeschlossen zu haben. Das Kuriose ist das obwohl die FB 3170 ja auch nur von 2 Adern den Kontakt abgreift nun alles bestens zu sein scheint. Ich bin also wieder optimistisch das die Leitung nun A stabil und B deutlich besser ist .

  Alle Tests habe ich wieder oben ausgeführt und NICHT im Keller!

  Spektrum http://i46.tinypic.com/2nrq8gn.jpg
  Werte http://i50.tinypic.com/2meogog.jpg

  Speedtests
  Vodafone 11.458 down 836 up
  CB 14.513 down 815 up 62er Ping bzw. 11.651 down 818 up 20er Ping bzw. 23.586 down 292 up 24er Ping
  der CB scheint immo etwas buggy zu sein da mein Überwachungstool natürlich weder auf 14k noch auf 23k kam. Der Test war allerdings auch deutlich schneller zu ende. Vermute das die 11,5k das sind was die Konfiguration so hergibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Ich vermute weiter das mit dem Modem im Keller mit hochgeleitetem WAN Signal noch mehr Sync drin wäre. Zum Glück kam heute die 2te Dose an. Außerdem muss ich klar sagen das die T-Com in meinen Augen mehr als nötig getan hat um die Leitung zu stabilisieren. Haben schließlich mehrfach ohne Fehler alles gemessen was geht umgeschaltet was ging und die TAE ersetzt obwohl die alte klar noch von den Kontakten gut aussieht.

  Das mit der Stabilität werde ich weiter im Auge behalten und mit neuer Hardware den Thread ergänzen als auch bei Zeiten mich mal um die Bilder kümmern.

  Woran das Problem nun genau lag kann ich nicht mit Sicherhit sagen. Ich vermute allerdings das der Manuelle Anschluss der 2 Adern des CAT 7 am Splitter nicht optimal war da man ja immo sieht das es per RJ 45 den Anschein erweckt wieder reibungslos zu laufen.

  Nur um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen der Fehler lag nicht bei der T-Com welche trotzdem alle Mittel ausgeschöpft hat. Etwas enttäuscht bin ich von meinem Provider der alles auf die T-Com geschoben hat und die interne Verkabelung als auch den 7 Jahre 5 Monate alten Splitter definitiv als Ursache ausschloss und sich weigerte den Splitter vorsichtshalber zu ersetzen. Ich werde dort meine Bemühungen nochmal intensivieren trotzdem einen neuen zu erhalten.

  Kommentare wie immer erwünscht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Jo das interessiert mich natürlich auch brennend. Hatte die Tage nachdem ich wusste was ich mir bestelle mal gegoogelt aber nciht gefunden wie ich es auslesen kann auch als ich gezielt nach orbmt oder dmt suchte habe ich es da nciht in der liste gefunden. Vermute daher das es entweder selbst so eine Funktion hat oder ich etwas rumspielen muss bis ich das hinbekomme. Aber wer nutzt denn zu den Zeiten der Multifunktionsrouter die alles können aber nix richtig noch ein Modem^^? Eins zu kaufen war ja schon au quasi 2 Modelle beschränkt wenn man sich den unausgegorenen Rest der Multifunktionsrouter sparen will. Das wird bestimmt lustig und vielleicht länger dauern als ich mir vorstelle aber so schnell gebe ich da nicht auf.


Das ist nicht verwunderlich, das das dlink-modem nicht direkt unterstützt wird. Du solltest dir aber alle versionen von dmt laden, die den bcm6348 unterstützen. Dieser chipsatz sollte auch im dlink verbaut sein wobei es allerdings passieren kann, das du die "alternative anmeldung" (ist ein häcken zu setzen) benutzen mußt. So ist halt kein tuning des modems möglich.


> Muss ich mal sehen je nachdem wie es nach der Umstellung läuft werde ich mir ncoh eine zulegen ud habe dann Ersatz wenn mal wieder was nicht passt. Nach oben kommt der ASUS Router und zur not dort tomato wrt drauf oder eine andere alternative Firmware. Wenn der Router zurückgeschickt wird dann werde ich das so machen wie du es beschrieben hasst. brauche beim Router immo eh nur die rudimenteren Funktionen. NAS WEP etc habe ich andere Geräte für die mir da reichen und Streamen habe ich auch anders gelöst.


An den fritzboxen finde ich ja schön, das sie den generellen inet-durchsatz anzeiegen. Wenn mehrere leute im netzwerk sind, ist das manchmal sehr praktisch. (wenn man sich mal wieder fragt, warum bei einem nix mehr an kommt) Dazu muß die box aber den router machen.


> Was sagst zur Dose habe ich da Schrott bestellt?


Bei kabeln und dosen kann man eigentlich nix falsch machen. Die sind alle genormt und die "güte" (abschirmungs-klasse) steht ja drauf. Allerdings sieht es mir so aus, als ob sich deine besser auflegen lassen als meine.




Emerald Flint schrieb:


> Habe mit dem LSA nochmal alle Kabel nachgedrückt und überprüft sie auf beiden Seiten identisch angeschlossen zu haben. Das Kuriose ist das obwohl die FB 3170 ja auch nur von 2 Adern den Kontakt abgreift nun alles bestens zu sein scheint. Ich bin also wieder optimistisch das die Leitung nun A stabil und B deutlich besser ist .


Hmmm... Könnte evt. der fehler gewesen sein. Einfach nur kein richtiger kontakt der leitung zur dose. (auch mit auflegewerkzeug muß man richtig drücken)



> Alle Tests habe ich wieder oben ausgeführt und NICHT im Keller!
> 
> Spektrum http://i46.tinypic.com/2nrq8gn.jpg
> Werte http://i50.tinypic.com/2meogog.jpg


Diese werte sind soweit top und ich würde sagen, du kannst deine verkabelung jetzt so lassen. Wenn nun noch resync`s auftreten, stimmt mit dem modem was nicht.


> Ich vermute weiter das mit dem Modem im Keller mit hochgeleitetem WAN Signal noch mehr Sync drin wäre.


Bei den jetzigen werten glaube ich da bald nicht mehr dran. Das bringt max. ein paar kbit. 


> Zum Glück kam heute die 2te Dose an. Außerdem muss ich klar sagen das die T-Com in meinen Augen mehr als nötig getan hat um die Leitung zu stabilisieren. Haben schließlich mehrfach ohne Fehler alles gemessen was geht umgeschaltet was ging und die TAE ersetzt obwohl die alte klar noch von den Kontakten gut aussieht.


Du hast nur das glück eine kurze leitung zu haben. Wäre die 6 km statt 1,6 km , würde dich der techniker doof anschauen und fragen, warum du überhaupt dsl hast. Mir hat der techniker ja nichtmal die effektiven 2,3 mbit eines ar860 geglaubt und da habe ich die effektiven 3,6 mbit einer 7270 noch nicht mal erwähnt. (meine leitung ist ja ca. 6km bei 55-60 db dämpfung)



> Woran das Problem nun genau lag kann ich nicht mit Sicherhit sagen. Ich vermute allerdings das der Manuelle Anschluss der 2 Adern des CAT 7 am Splitter nicht optimal war da man ja immo sieht das es per RJ 45 den Anschein erweckt wieder reibungslos zu laufen.


Wie geschrieben, kann auch ein mangelhafter kontakt an der rj45-dose gewesen sein.


----------



## Emerald Flint (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

Seither keine Verbindung verlohren und alles läuft stabil  dann werd ich nur anfang nächste Woche nochmal ne Rückmeldung gbeen ob sich nun noch was ändert an den Werten wenn ich das Modem im Keller habe und das CAT 7 zur weiterleitung des WAN Signals nehme. Ict mir einfach lieber zu wissen das auch alle Adern belegt sind und nciht nur 2 genutzt werden .

An Glück hatte ich schon nichtmehr geglaubt oder daran das Problem ohne neue Komponenten beheben zu können^^. Wenn mir lanweilig wird teste ich das nochmal ohne die 2te Dose im Keller mit den 2 Adern direkt in den Splitter ob es nun genauso aussieht wie jetzt mit der 2ten Dose .

cu Emerald Flint


----------



## mrfloppy (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*

und was ist dir schon am anfang gesagt worden??? SCHLIEß die FB mal mit kabel DIREKT am splitter an ohne diese schnick schnack leitung, neu hin oder her !  naja ich gehe nicht davon aus das er mit der 7270 voll 18M bekommt, die 14M die der techniker gemessen hat passen schon zu der leitungslänge ! ggf kommt er mit der 7270 auf die gemessenen 14-15M, seine jetzige FB synct ja mit 12M ! und kostenpflichtig geworden? normalfall kundenverschulden und technikereinsatz kostenpflichtig ! oder hat er beide augen zugedrückt

am 19.6. wurde das bereits erwähnt und erst 4 tage später wirds ausprobiert, das du die FB mal in den keller mitnimmst und direkt am splitter anschließt!?! kompletten techniker einsätze waren mit sicherheit umsonst ! ob die dich wirklich umgeschaltet haben wage ich zu bezweifeln! techniker erzählen viel wenn der tag lang ist und vorallem erzählen die das was der kd hören möchte ! bin 100%ig davon überzeugt, hättest das mit der FB direkt am splitter ERNST genommen wäre es nicht zu den terminen gekommen und vorallem wär dein thema schnell für dich erledigt gewesen !


----------



## Emerald Flint (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: ADSL2+ Modem für meine grenzwertige 16k Leitung*



mrfloppy schrieb:


> und was ist dir schon am anfang gesagt worden??? SCHLIEß die FB mal mit kabel DIREKT am splitter an ohne diese schnick schnack leitung, neu hin oder her !
> ...
> am 19.6. wurde das bereits erwähnt und erst 4 tage später wirds ausprobiert, das du die FB mal in den keller mitnimmst und direkt am splitter anschließt!?!
> ...
> bin 100%ig davon überzeugt, hättest das mit der FB direkt am splitter ERNST genommen wäre es nicht zu den terminen gekommen und vorallem wär dein thema schnell für dich erledigt gewesen !


 
Si Asche über mein Haupt.
Schlauer bin ich allemal geworden insofern hat es sich gelohnt.

Ob das nun kostenpflichtig wird kann ich noch nicht beurteilen zumindest hat der Techniker nichts in dieser Richtung angedeutet. Ich weiß nur das er sienen Bericht so formulieren wird das definitif kein T-Com Techniker mehr raus muss und das es wohl am Splitter liegt. Werde mich diesbezüglich allerdings äußern soweit ich mehr weiß. Ist trotzdem ein schönes Gefühl zu Wissen das mit der Leitung alles bestens ist (54 crc Fehler max pro Stunde) . Ich kannn nur sagen das der Techniker wirklich alles ausgeschlossen hat das es an der Leitung gelgen hat. Da die neue Dose quasi direkt nach seinem Arbeiten installiert wurde werde ich mich einfach darauf berufen das der Fehler nun behoben ist was meinen Provider angeht^^.

Bei meinem Provider werde ich mich nochmal melden falls er es nicht tut und einen neuen Splitter aufgrund der langen Laufzeit verlangen. Der ist ja leider nciht bereit gewesen den alten erst zu tauschen und wenn das Problem danach weiter bestünde erst den Techniker zu schicken. Der schloss leider kategorisch aus das es an der internen Verkabelung liegen könnte und sagte da muss T-Com dran schuld sein.
Was willst als Laie dagegen machen außer den Techniker kommen zu lassen. Sicher hätte ich das Problem dank eurer Hilfe deutlich eher eruieren können und müssen. 

Und next Time werde ich auch *direkt* auf euch oder andere Schlaue in den Foren hören und werde auch diese Empfehlung weitergeben !

------------

Immo lese ich mich gerade etwas ein wie ich das Modem durch den Router auslesen kann was mich wohl nur einen Ethernetport kosten wird. Probleme schaffen sich ja nicht von allein da muss man auch was für tun^^. nach *Method 4b How do I access the modem GUI thru a router - advanced methods? SBC DSL FAQ | DSLReports.com, ISP Information
*Man soll wohl über TelNet beim Modem ein bissel tunen können was sich dann allerdings zeigen wird oder ob ich überhaupt damit zurechtkomme*. *Stabilität reicht mir vollkommen aber irgendwo reizt es mich doch da nochmal Hand anzulegen


----------

